# Cant catch a break



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Tried it again last night for the second night in a row. Wind laid just enough before dark to prompt me to hook up and head south to a different ares than Thrusday night. As usual by the time I was in the water the wind picked right back up. Wind made it hard to find a calm bank, the little bit of calm water I was able to find wasnt real clear. Poked around till 11ish and picked up 4, missed 2 and seen a couple of tater chips. Working during the week limits my long nights to be on the weekends, unfortunately its blowing a gail every weekend. Try to go when I can for short nights during the week, but still I cant catch a break. Although, you cant giggem at the house! No pics, not worth the effort.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hang In There*

Having the same problem and I don't like the crouds on weekends. Sooner or later you'll get conditions right during the week. I tried Perdido Beach last Wed, and two weeks ago I didn't even see a print. Looked for about 3 hours asnd saw plenty of undersize fish, lots of prints and managed about a limit. Things are getting better.* HANG IN THERE.*
*bamafan611*


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

At least you are getting out there.


----------

